# Zwergnektarine?????



## Vera44 (31. März 2013)

Hallo!

Meine Zwergnektarine steht in voller Blüte da sie auf der Terrasse steht. Nun meine Frage, ist die Zwergnektarine ein Selbstbefruchter oder muss ich nachhelfen???? Kann ich das und wie geht das? Kann mir jemand helfen? Schon mal Danke für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## samorai (31. März 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hi Vera!
Hast Du nicht mehr das kleine Schild, wo der Botanische Name drauf steht?Das macht das suchen leichter!
In der Regel sind sie  Selbstbestäuber, mit einen kleinen Pinsel(vom Tuschkasten oder so) kannst Du nach helfen.
An einer Gurke ist der Haupttrieb männlich und die Nebentriebe sind weiblicher Natur,ob es jetzt bei einer Nektarine gleich ist 
Auf jeden Fall solltest Du dir ein Spritzmittel gegen die Kräusel-Krankheit besorgen!

LG Ron!!


----------



## Vera44 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hallo Ron!

Leider steht auf dem Schild nur Zwergnektarine, sonst nichts. Kräuselkrankheit???? Was ist das? Ist das auch für meine Pfirsich/Aprikose gut? Ich habe mit Obstbäumen leider keine Erfahrung.
Danke für Deine Antwort!


----------



## samorai (31. März 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hi Vera!
Wie alt sind denn Deine Bäume? Kräuselkrankheit ist schlecht,Du erkennst sie an Blätter die gekräuselt sind und braun werden,die Pflanze wird auch geschwächt dadurch.
Spritzen nach der Blütezeit, so bist Du auf der sicheren Seite,auch als Prophylaxe anwendbar.

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (31. März 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hi Ron!

Danke, das habe ich noch nicht gehört. Die Zwergnektarine habe ich erst im letzten Herbst gekauft. Es waren Früchte dran, aber die sind leider nicht mehr gereift. Sie waren sauer und hart. Die Pfirsich/Aprikose habe ich im Jahr davor bekommen. Früchte waren dran aber wie bei Pfirsiche waren sie voller schwarzer Punkte.....


----------



## samorai (31. März 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hallo Vera!
Wenn sauer und hart ,dann war der Reifeprozess zu kurz. 
Ich habe es aufgegeben und dafür Blaubeeren gepflanzt,die kommen immer und stehen im Nährstoffgehalt auch ganz gut dar.Außerdem Blaubeermarmelade mit Sauerkirche ist ABSELUT!
Bekommst Du nicht zu kaufen und schmeckt 100% GUT
Schwarze Pusteln auf den Früchten sind zwar nicht der bringer, aber essen kannst Du sie trotzdem.

LG Ron!!


----------



## Nymphaion (31. März 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hallo,
nach der Blüte gegen die Kräuselkrankheit zu spritzen hat keine Wirkung. Es muss gespritzt werden wenn die Knospen gerade schwellen und kurz vor dem Öffnen sind.


----------



## Lucy79 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

  ich hab mir gerade ne Zwergpfirsich zugelegt....  mal schaun was der so tut


----------



## Vera44 (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hallo!

@ Ron, ich habe die Nektarine im letzten Jahr erst im Herbst gekauft. Die Früchte waren dran... naja die sind echt nicht mehr reif geworden. Vielleicht klappt es in dem Jahr.

Was genau ist die Kräuselkrankheit? Ich bin Anfänger mit Obstbäumen. Nun das sie ja schon in volle Blüte ist, ist es ja wohl schon zu spät was zu tun. Sie steht bei mit auf der geschlossenen Terrasse. Deshalb ist sie ja auch so früh dran mit der Blüte. Heute war ich mit einem Pinsel unterwegs, bin mal gespannt ob sie tatsächlich Früchte ansetzt.


----------



## Nymphaion (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hallo,

die Kräuselkrankheit ist eine Pilzerkrankung die mehr oder weniger alle Pfirsiche befällt (die Nektarine ist eine Mutation des Pfirsich). Einige Sorten können mit der Krankheit leben, aber die meisten werden davon so stark geschädigt dass sie früher oder später daran sterben. 

Generell gilt, dass die Krankheit vor allem solche Pfirsiche besonders trifft, die nicht unter optimalen Bedingungen gehalten werden. Wenn man eine klimatisch sehr anspruchsvolle Sorte im kalten Klima hält, dann hat man praktisch eine Garantie auf den Ausbruch der Kräuselkrankheit.

Die Pilzsporen überwintern auf den Zweigen und dringen im März in die schwellenden Blütenknospen ein (meistens bei Regen), und wandern von dort über die Leitungsbahnen im Pfirsich weiter. Der Befall zeigt sich im Sommer an den Blättern, die sich aufkräuseln und einrollen. Wenn der Befall sichtbar wird, kann man für diese Saison schon nichts mehr tun, denn der richtige Bekämpfungszeitpunkt ist der Moment an dem die Sporen über die Knospen eindringen wollen.

Fast alle Pfirsiche sind Selbstbestäuber. Wenn Bienen __ fliegen, kann man sich die Aktion mit dem Pinsel schenken.


----------



## samorai (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hi Vera!
Die Kräuselkrankheit ist ein Pilzbefall,Du erkennst sie an deformierte Blätter oder verkrüppelte Triebspitzen.
Wenn ich einfach von Dein Foto ausgehe, sieht doch alles sehr gut aus.Auch Dein Standort ist eine sehr gute Wahl.Gibt es noch Nachtfrost bei euch? Nicht das die Blüten erfroren sind,dann kommt da leider nix.Bevor Du jetzt fragst:WIE MAN ES ERKENNT? In der Blüte darf nichts schwarz sein.Stempel oder Pollen sollten rötlich bis gelb sein.

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hallo Werner, hallo Ron!

Danke für Eure Antworten, nun bin ich schon etwas schlauer. Wegen Frost brauche ich wohl keine Angst haben. Wir hatten den ganzen Winter max. 3° + auf der Terrasse. Allerdings Bienchen __ fliegen noch nicht und auf die geschlossene Terrasse kämen sie eh nicht. Also war der Pinsel doch angebracht.
Wenn ich so überlege waren aber an dem Pfirsich/Aprikose letztes Jahr gekräuselte Blätter.
Ich dachte damals es wären Schädlinge und habe das Bäumchen gespritzt. Allerdings erst als es schon zu sehen war. Aber einige Früchte waren trotzdem dran. Soll ich diesen dann vorbeugend spritzen? Wann am besten und mit WAS? Der steht draußen und bisher ist noch nichts zu sehen. Bei der Kälte auch kein Wunder.....


----------



## samorai (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Vera?
Werner hat es schon in Beitrag 7 geschrieben!

LG Ron!


----------



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hi Ron!

Der März ist vorbei, schwellen tut noch nix.... und was soll ich spritzen?????


----------



## Christine (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Lieber Ron, aber die Frage WAS wurde nicht beantwortet  Also wenn klugsch..., dann richtig.

Es gibt nicht viele Spritzmittel für den Privatgebrauch, eines wäre Duaxo Universal Pilz-frei.


----------



## Vera44 (2. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Zwergnektarine?????*

Hi Christine!

Danke  Habs aufgeschrieben!


----------

